# Bow Hand Question



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Do any of you have an indicator or something that helps you place your bow hand on the riser exactly the same every time?

Maybe a piece of tape or a small hole or anything that locates your hand the same every time.

I think that I have a good bow hand, but sometimes, a shot will go wide and it makes me question if there is a better way.

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I don’t. I have a good feel when it sits in the right spot. If it don’t feel right, I let down.


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't look at anything when I'm setting my hand, just how it feels. However if something feels off, and I've been shooting I can always look at my hand and see where my grip has made a big red strip where it sits and I know where it should be at in relation to the life line and other small creases in my hand. So if during a session I have been putting a little extra hand into it I can visualize that.


----------



## Diggs223 (Jan 25, 2004)

by feel. nock the arrow, hook the release, rest bottom cam on my leg then reset bow hand where i want it, every shot.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

tru shot coach http://dontchokearchery.com/true-shot-coach/


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

My coach/mentor starting out back in 1977 was a good nfaa pro who I shot with every day. He put a mark/line on my hand (indelible ink) and on the riser (white out) to line up for each shot---used that for a full year. By feel every since.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

all by feel


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

aread - 

Once you find the right grip - it's all feel. 
(I let the bow fall into my hand.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## md7 (Nov 27, 2013)

aread said:


> Do any of you have an indicator or something that helps you place your bow hand on the riser exactly the same every time?
> 
> Maybe a piece of tape or a small hole or anything that locates your hand the same every time.
> 
> ...


When practicing, you can tape a dot on the riser and another one on your bow hand that lines up with the one on the riser. Then at least you'll know your grip is inline. This is from Archery: steps to success book, I think.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Alan,
I personally several years ago taped a piece of string down the edge of my bow handle. This gave me a positive hand placement as I could feel the string run across the pad my thumb and the bottom of the string came through radius bone area. This taught me the feel and consistency.

.02


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Something I heard many years ago & I've found to be more true than not is, "when the pressure is on, the feeling leaves".

I think that this is one of the things that keeps the Vegas shoot off from going on for hours. So I want to refine my form with as little reliance on feel as possible. Bow hand seems like a good place to start.

Any more suggestions would be appreciated.

Allen


----------



## Lungbustah (Oct 4, 2010)

diggs223 said:


> by feel. Nock the arrow, hook the release, rest bottom cam on my leg then reset bow hand where i want it, every shot.


x2^


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

My coach has a small arrow tattoo on his bow hand used to line up with a mark on his bow grip. Show your dedication


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

aread said:


> Something I heard many years ago & I've found to be more true than not is, "when the pressure is on, the feeling leaves".
> 
> I think that this is one of the things that keeps the Vegas shoot off from going on for hours. So I want to refine my form with as little reliance on feel as possible. Bow hand seems like a good place to start.
> 
> ...



it is almost impossible for me to torque my bow to the right, my hand just can't do it. but I can and do torque it to the left 
When I torque with my grip my stabilizer points way to the left and the arrow is still trying to point straight ahead. so I check my stabilizer and arrow alignment as one thing I do while coming to anchor. Hence the question about arrow under my eye or behind my eye. when they both point in the same direction , my grip is good.. 
Long story on my bad grip. let's just say when I fixed it, things got better quickly.


----------



## ohiosean10 (Aug 12, 2013)

jpm_mq2 said:


> tru shot coach http://dontchokearchery.com/true-shot-coach/


I actually just got the TSC two weeks ago; it's a very cool trainer that helps quite a bit. I'd recommend giving it a look and watching some videos on it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

md7 said:


> When practicing, you can tape a dot on the riser and another one on your bow hand that lines up with the one on the riser. Then at least you'll know your grip is inline. This is from Archery: steps to success book, I think.


this is basically what I did a couple years ago---need to do it again.

I got some sticky dots, put one on my hand, one on the bow--have also used just tape.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

aread said:


> Something I heard many years ago & I've found to be more true than not is, "when the pressure is on, the feeling leaves".
> 
> I think that this is one of the things that keeps the Vegas shoot off from going on for hours. So I want to refine my form with as little reliance on feel as possible. Bow hand seems like a good place to start.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree....mmmmmm.....but... I've never experienced grip problems. I set my grip by feel as well. If you watched me on the line or stake, you'll see that a step in my shot sequence might look like I'm neading (sp?) dough on my riser. I'm feeling out the pressure points and laying the flesh into the grip looking for that feel.

As a side note, torque tuning sets our mind at ease about our grip if it does nothing else. If you haven't, try it.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> I tend to agree....mmmmmm.....but... I've never experienced grip problems. I set my grip by feel as well. If you watched me on the line or stake, you'll see that a step in my shot sequence might look like I'm neading (sp?) dough on my riser. I'm feeling out the pressure points and laying the flesh into the grip looking for that feel.
> 
> As a side note, torque tuning sets our mind at ease about our grip if it does nothing else. If you haven't, try it.


Would be interested to hear more on your torque tuning methods, or maybe that would be best in a new thread.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I tend to agree....mmmmmm.....but... I've never experienced grip problems.* I set my grip by feel as well. If you watched me on the line or stake, you'll see that a step in my shot sequence might look like I'm neading (sp?) dough on my riser. I'm feeling out the pressure points and laying the flesh into the grip looking for that feel.*
> 
> As a side note, torque tuning sets our mind at ease about our grip if it does nothing else. If you haven't, try it.


I do the same thing, never saw anyone else do this. Gets funny looks from others and occasionally a "what the heck are you doing?"


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Watch some good shooters. They've a system for their bow hand to go correctly and same to the riser every time. Me, wide area created by my artificial wrist/socket bone for my thumb, two fingers touch the front of the riser just so. Riser grip has to go straight off the palm of my hand with then grip risers. Thicker risers grips seem to fall right into place.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Watch some good shooters. They've a system for their bow hand to go correctly and same to the riser every time. Me, wide area created by my artificial wrist/socket bone for my thumb, two fingers touch the front of the riser just so. Riser grip has to go straight off the palm of my hand with *thin* grip risers. Thicker risers grips seem to fall right into place.


correction........


----------

